# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  gcompris ne shqip

## rachi

Miq
Zbulova gcompris dhe eshte nje software fantastik edukativ per femije. A behet gje ta perktheme ne shqip...
kjo eshte adresa:
http://gcompris.net/
Ta
Koli

----------


## xubuntu

ke provuar ta installosh nga Ubuntu software center?por me sa shoh nga linku qe ke postuar nuk eshte ne shqip

----------


## rachi

Po por paketa shqip nuk eshte aktive. Kerkova ne wiki dhe gjeta qe ky shoku laurenti@alblinux.net kishte bere perkthime  po nuk jam i sigurte nese e ka perkthyer te teren apo jo.
I kam cuar nje email, shofim mos na kthen pergjijge.
Ta
Koli

----------


## lor

> Miq
> Zbulova gcompris dhe eshte nje software fantastik edukativ per femije. A behet gje ta perktheme ne shqip...
> Ta
> Koli


Sigurisht që mund të përkthehet në shqip!

Kush dëshiron, mund të përkthejë në linjë tek kjo faqe.

Paraprakisht duhet të kërkoni user e password tek laurenti _at_ alblinux.net

----------


## The Pathfinder

Eshte vetem per linux? Sherben per platformen WINDOWS?

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Mund të kihet edhe për Vindoze apo Mac,  http://gcompris.net/-Download-, me disa reduktime karshi versionit për GNU/Linux.

----------

